# Deputy Killed Inside Louisiana Motel



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wdsu.com*

Two Washington Parish sheriff's deputies were shot -- and one was killed -- inside a motel room Monday afternoon. 
Another man in the motel room was also shot and killed, officials said.
The Washington Parish sheriff hasn't released the name of the female deputy who was killed.
The male deputy who was shot has life-threatening injuries, officials said.
Both deputies had fewer than 18 months experience with the Washington Parish sheriff's office, and both worked transporting inmates at a nearby jail.
The assistant chief with the Franklinton Police Department told WDSU NewsChannel 6 that the triple-shooting happened inside the Liberty Inn Motel on Washington Avenue.
The sheriff's office said gunfire erupted when one deputy went to the motel to pick up some equipment from another deputy who lived there.

Stay tuned to WDSU NewsChannel 6 and refresh WDSU.com for the latest information.


----------

